# Yoga and boxing in Polanco?



## Fayelorna (May 22, 2012)

Hi

I am looking for a good yoga school in Polanco and also someone that can offer boxing/kickboxing lessons.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!
Many thanks


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Is it your first time taking Yoga lessons or are you already familiar with it? Because there are many kinds of Yoga and some may not be for you, be it because they are for more advanced people or because of the kind of exercises some particular Yoga styles include. 

And would you need the classes to be in English or are you fluent enough to take them in spanish? I can only give you some suggestions (the sites are in spanish) but since I have never tried those places because they're too far away from me, I can't say anything about their quality.

2 directories:

Escuelas de Yoga Zona Poniente 

ESCUELAS DE YOGA México DF Zona Poniente · Federación Mexicana de Yoga

Some schools websites:

Agoralucis

Bikram Yoga México

Yoga en Mexico :: Clases de Naam Yoga :: Polanco Mexico


Sadly, I don't know much about kick boxing classes or personal instructors. I can ask around later if you haven't received other suggestions.


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

May I suggest Goshin Shin No Sen Do? It is a Martial Art which enphazises on flexibility and possitions, with great cardio and strength excersices.

That way, you would be doing both at the same time...

Dojo Rônin

There are different classes by gender and age.

They are in the Polanco area, and I´ve enjoyed them. Im sure they will give you a tryout.


----------



## Fayelorna (May 22, 2012)

Thank you very much! I am going to check out a couple of the yoga schools in Polanco this weekend and do some research on goshin shin! 
Quetza if you do get any more info re boxing instructors I would love to hear! Thanks!


----------

